# Friend of mine has questions about enlisting either Force Recon or BUDS



## Felix Schmieder (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi a friend of mine took his ASVAB and is in great shape.  He was talking to the recruiters and he said he can get a bud/s contract with the navy or force recon contract with the Marines.  Is this true or is the recruiter stretching the truth a bit?

In practical terms, will there be any difference in his day to day life if he goes either direction?  He really wants to get into the spec ops world, so I believe he is leaning towards BUD/s because it's a shorter route, so to speak.

Is it still true that in FR, you go to Batt Recon first then are eventually "promoted" to FR?  I think that might be a bit of a turn off for him cuz he wants to to do the oo-rah stuff asap, but I don't know if that has changed since marsoc.  I know essentially that FR and seals are similar in most regards, but what about the difference between Batt Recon and FR; what is the real and practical difference there?  I know Batt does recon within 10 miles and FR does stuff beyond that, but what does that really mean?  Does Batt do cool oo-rah stuff there too?

Any help would be appreciated, I'm trying to give him the right info but I feel like I'm a bit uninformed now.  My suggestion was that I would hedge my bet and go the FR route and eventually into MARSOC as I'd rather be a Marine rather than a seaman if I washed out for whatever reason

Thanks for your time


----------



## Boon (Dec 22, 2010)

How about following the rules to the site and posting an intro first?


----------

